# My Custom Made MLST Skull Plate



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Check out my Custom Made Mini LST 
Center Lower Chassis SKULL PLATE


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok so I got a great response on my MLST Skull Plate I decided Im going to make a few more designs. 
Here are three more.

Bio Hazard









LosiLogo (Wonder If I can legaly make this?)









DevGirl


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

well they are cool. how and with what do you cut them with.and do u do custom cuts in fiberglass?


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

I design them and take them to a cnc shop. I can check with the cnc shop if they do fiber glass. What did you have in mind?


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Check out these two.


----------

